# Marie the Pug Update :-)



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

YEA!!! I am so glad, Linda. 
I am not surprised that Miss Marie has been an ambassador for more "Pug Converts" - they are such charming little dogs!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Linda, 
That is so good to hear !!! We'll keep you both in our prayers and look forward to hearing a good report from the IM dr.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what great news! my thoughts are still coming your way, hope she is home with you soon!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great news. So glad to hear she is on the mend and the IV is working.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great news!! Keep being strong Marie and give lots of pug-butt wiggles!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is great news. So much sad news lately that every little bit of news like this is so very welcome. hope she continues to improve hourly.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is great Linda. I'm glad little Marie is feeling better. She sounds like an excellent ambassador for pug-kind.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wahoo Linda glad marie is doing better...I love pugs!!!! hope the golden babies are doing well also


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry I missed this, but I'm glad to hear shes doing better. pug kisses are almost as good as a golden kiss! lol

Debbie & mason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that Marie is doing so much better. Sounds like she is doing her part for the pug population in turning naysayers to yeasayers. Will keep the prayers and goodwishes coming.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good news! I am so glad!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww this is fantastic news Linda!!!! Kisses to pug-baby!!!


----------

